# Milan - Empoli: 23 aprile 2017 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Dopo il pareggio per 2-2 nel derby contro l'Inter, il Milan tornerà in campo domenica 23 aprile, a San Siro, per sfidare l'Empoli. Sarà la prima partita in casa per la nuova proprietà cinese.

Milan - Empoli si disputerà domenica 23 aprile 2017 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Vittoria obbligatoria per puntare ad un posto utile all'ingresso nella prossima Europa League.

Dove vedere Milan Empoli?

Diretta su Sky e Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere, altrimenti è meglio che l'EL ce la dimentichiamo direttamente.
Al diavolo la scaramanzia, se non si fanno 6 punti nelle prossime 2 giornate ci meritiamo di non entrare in Europa.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

Partita da azzannare.

Mi piacerebbe vedere Lapadula, ma ormai...


----------



## VonVittel (15 Aprile 2017)

Massacrarli senza pietà. Squadretta che vale 0. Rimarranno solo in Serie A perché ci sono 3 squadre ignobili e ne hanno pure approfittato facendo più schifo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Aprile 2017)

3 punti obbligati senza girarci intorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2017)

guarda caso adesso che il Crotone si stava avvicinando l'Empoli è tornato a impegnarsi e a vincere. 
buona cosa comunque per noi che abbiano vinto ieri


----------



## Love (16 Aprile 2017)

se avessimo vinto a pescara adesso saremmo a pari con l'atalanta...ma vabbè...le prossime due sono fondamentali...attenzione all'empoli...non so come (ho mille dubbi) si è ripreso contro la fiorentina e adesso vorrà sfruttare il momento buono...


----------



## Pit96 (16 Aprile 2017)

Non si può non vincere


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2017)

Ora sta a noi contro queste cosidette piccole non buttare via punti ed arrivare in Europa.

Cagliari, Bologna, Crotone, Empoli sono 12 punti fondamentali per arrivare quinti!


----------



## Crox93 (16 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna vincere e tornare a tenere la porta inviolata


----------



## Black (16 Aprile 2017)

3 punti da portare a casa assolutamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2017)

Da qui alla fine 12 punti , se non li facciamo è giusto che vadano altri


----------



## Doctore (17 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da qui alla fine 12 punti , se non li facciamo è giusto che vadano altri



il vero scandalo è che se non ci andiamo o noi o l inda ci andra l atalanta in europa...e farà la fine del sassuolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il vero scandalo è che se non ci andiamo o noi o l inda ci andra l atalanta in europa...e farà la fine del sassuolo



Visto quello che ha fatto l'Inter quest'anno in Europa League, è meglio che non ci vadano nemmeno loro lol


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non sarà una partita facile, perchè "Non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro" cit.


----------



## Luca_Taz (18 Aprile 2017)

se non vinciamo la "palla della pasqua di nostro signore" (cit) non sarà valsa a nulla.......o cmq poco!


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Aprile 2017)

questo turno dobbiamo vincere.... se la fiorentina ci fa un regalo con l'inter... con cinque punti di distacco e visto il calendario... abbiamo enormi possibilità di non farci più raggiungere. Per il quinto posto ci giochiamo tutto a Bergamo.


----------



## zlatan (18 Aprile 2017)

Io una speranzella ce l'ho anche per il quarto posto, la Lazio ha il derby e ha pure l'Inter. Ma allo stesso tempo non so più così certo di fare 6 punti nelle prox 2, anche se la vittoria dell'Empoli domenica è meglio per noi.
In particolare sono preoccupato per Crotone, e per questa Atalanta che non perde neanche a ROma senza 7 titolari. Comunque il quinto posto sarebbe tanta roba.....


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Aprile 2017)

sì anche io sono convinto che il quarto non è impossibile ... a patto di fare almeno 14 punti su 18 (quattro vittorie e pareggi con roma e atalanta) ... con 12 teniamo dietro l'inter e siamo lì lì con l'atalanta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Aprile 2017)

Forza ragazzi, vietato sbagliare.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma Lapadula non può giocare neanche contro l'Empoli e dopo la prestazione oscena di Bacca nel derby?


----------



## Tobi (19 Aprile 2017)

chissà cosa starà provando montella in queto momento sapendo che il finale di stagione non condizionerà il suo rapporto lavorativo con il Milan


----------



## Aron (19 Aprile 2017)

L'Empoli farà un partitone contro un Milan troppo esaltato dal derby, e l'Inter batterà la Fiorentina con una tripletta di Icardi.

Non posso credere che aumenti il distacco tra noi e loro.


----------



## zlatan (19 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma Lapadula non può giocare neanche contro l'Empoli e dopo la prestazione oscena di Bacca nel derby?



Purtroppo no, non lo vede proprio. Cioè secondo me lui non sopporta neanche Bacca, ma piuttosto che Lapadula lo fa giocare....


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma Lapadula non può giocare neanche contro l'Empoli e dopo la prestazione oscena di Bacca nel derby?



Per me li dobbiamo cedere entrambi, semplice.
Lapadula sarebbe da piazzare in Ligue 1, nessuno dei due farà parte della rosa il prossimo anno.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2017)

sulla carta sarebbero 3 punti abbastanza facili, ma questi qua hanno appena vinto a firenze, e non è da tutti. 

vietato sottovalutare l'impegno, forza ragazzi.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2017)

*Gavillucci arbitro designato per Milan - Empoli.*


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sulla carta sarebbero 3 punti abbastanza facili, ma questi qua hanno appena vinto a firenze, e non è da tutti.
> 
> vietato sottovalutare l'impegno, forza ragazzi.



Ormai l'exploit l'hanno fatto, che lascino strada contro di noi. Poi la domenica dopo ci pensiamo noi a assicurargli la permanenza in Serie A asfaltando il Crotone.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gavillucci arbitro designato per Milan - Empoli.*



Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset



Ancora con sto Vacca ancora con The schempio. e noi rinnoviamo con tanto di aumento d'ingaggio al nostro Guardiola.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio.

Ancora.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2017)

Non ne posso più di bacca


----------



## Superpippo80 (20 Aprile 2017)

Perché Bacca, perché...


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2017)

Ma Paletta che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Aprile 2017)

Paletta nelle ultime uscite era una sciagura.. purtroppo. A me stupisce vedere mati titolare fisso...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2017)

Ancora quei terzini no, per cortesia.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Aprile 2017)

Ma basta sto de scempio... e basta sto vacca...


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le ultime da Sky. 

Ecco l'undici provato da Montella

Donnarumma: De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Pasalic, Sosa, Mati Fernandez; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.*


----------



## Luca_Taz (21 Aprile 2017)

ancora locatelli in panca????


----------



## zlatan (21 Aprile 2017)

Come al solito Martedì e mercoledì i giornalai danno in vantaggio Lapa, e come sempre gioca lo scarso. E va bè pazienza tutti i grandi allenatori hanno la loro pecca....


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 22 aprile


----------



## Superpippo80 (22 Aprile 2017)

Lapadula!


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2017)

Per domani mi auguro di vedere un Milan iper offensivo.

Suso e Deufoleu sugli esterni e li davanti Bacca e Lapadula assieme, vorrei partire cosi. Solo due giocatori in mediana, stop. 

Perchè? 

Statistiche alla mano l'Empoli è il peggior attacco del torneo, è la squadra che calcia meno di tutte in porta, la squadra che crea meno azioni pericolose, la squadra che crossa meno...continuo? Ogni tipo di statistica offensiva lei è la peggiore del campionato praticamente. Ed anche in fase difensiva concede parecchio, è la seconda squadra per parate del proprio portiere.

Insomma, bisogna andare in campo con la giusta determinazione, la giusta aggressività ed ammazzarli subito. Per questo auspico un Milan bello offensivo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per domani mi auguro di vedere un Milan iper offensivo.
> 
> Suso e Deufoleu sugli esterni e li davanti Bacca e Lapadula assieme, vorrei partire cosi. Solo due giocatori in mediana, stop.
> 
> ...



Mi piacerebbe anche a me vedere la squadra schierata in questa maniera, pero' Montella difficilmente partira' con quest' idea. E' piu facile che schieri la squadra cosi' soltanto nel secondo tempo in caso la partita non si sblocchi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per domani mi auguro di vedere un Milan iper offensivo.
> 
> Suso e Deufoleu sugli esterni e li davanti Bacca e Lapadula assieme, vorrei partire cosi. Solo due giocatori in mediana, stop.
> 
> ...



Concordo,anche perché secondo me É l unico modo per dare un senso a bacca.Ha bisogno di una spalla,non riesce a coprire bene l area da solo e non crea dialogo con i compagni.Sarò a San siro domani...li voglio vedere mangiarsi l Empoli già dalle prime battute !forza Milan


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 22 aprile


Speriamo giochi veramente lapadula!


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per domani mi auguro di vedere un Milan iper offensivo.
> 
> Suso e Deufoleu sugli esterni e li davanti Bacca e Lapadula assieme, vorrei partire cosi. Solo due giocatori in mediana, stop.
> 
> ...



Ci potrebbe stare ma poi non abbiamo nulla in panchina in zona offensiva a parte Ocampos e Honda  e per qualsiasi allenatore e importantissimo avere almeno un jolly da buttare dentro a gara in corso.


----------



## Marco23 (22 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo il pareggio per 2-2 nel derby contro l'Inter, il Milan tornerà in campo domenica 23 aprile, a San Siro, per sfidare l'Empoli. Sarà la prima partita in casa per la nuova proprietà cinese.
> 
> Milan - Empoli si disputerà domenica 23 aprile 2017 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Il blocco della pubblicità lo volete tenere così? la pubblicità è molto fastidiosa


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

*I convocati

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Montolivo, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso.*


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci potrebbe stare ma poi non abbiamo nulla in panchina in zona offensiva a parte Ocampos e Honda  e per qualsiasi allenatore e importantissimo avere almeno un jolly da buttare dentro a gara in corso.



Si, è vero, ma lo scopo del partire con quella formazione cosi a trazione anteriore è proprio quello di incalanare la partita in un modo tosto, in modo che i cambi servano per riequilibrare la squadra ai primi segni di stanchezza non per metter dentro altri attaccanti.

Ripeto, sulle ali dell'entusiasmo del derby io partirei all'attacco fin da subito.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2017)

Se non si vince domani, voglio l'esonero a fine stagione altro che rinnovo a 3 mln di euro all'anno. L'Inter sta facendo di tutto per lasciarci EL


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 22 aprile



.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non si vince domani, voglio l'esonero a fine stagione altro che rinnovo a 3 mln di euro all'anno. L'Inter sta facendo di tutto per lasciarci EL



Concordo.

E dobbiamo agguantare per forza il quarto o al massimo il quinto posto. Il sesto, sarebbe un dramma.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2017)

Questa partita è un'occasione colossale, domani non sono ammessi errori


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2017)

Da vincere a tutti i costi


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Lapadula finalmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> E dobbiamo agguantare per forza il quarto o al massimo il quinto posto. Il sesto, sarebbe un dramma.



Cominciare due settimane prima non cambia niente eh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non si vince domani, voglio l'esonero a fine stagione altro che rinnovo a 3 mln di euro all'anno. L'Inter sta facendo di tutto per lasciarci EL



Non capisco perchè attendere fine stagione? 
c'è Brocchi libero per traghettarci da subito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Aggiornamenti su Romagnoli?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Aprile 2017)

Speriamo bene...gli ultimi anni l'Empoli a casa nostra sembrava il Real....dopo tutto non si può di certo pensare di dominare l'Empoli a Sa Siro...............


----------



## SecondoRosso (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Sempre presente!!! Spero in una tripletta di Lapa così il pescivendolo colombiano non lo rivediamo più!!!

Fo-za Milan!


----------



## de sica (23 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna vincere, visto il ko di ieri delle melme. Non sarà facile però bisogna provarci


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Aprile 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bisogna vincere, visto il ko di ieri delle melme. Non sarà facile però bisogna provarci



Infatti mi sa che oggi parcheggiano il pulman davanti l'area


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2017)

Aggressivi da inizio partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Ho rivisto gli highlights dell'andata. Madonna.... De Sciglio e un cancro fuoricategoria. Pazzesco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

*Di Marzio: Romagnoli non recupera, dentro Paletta*


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

*Ufficiali

MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Paletta, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu. 

EMPOLI: Skorupski; Laurini, Bellusci, Barba, Pasqual; Josè Mauri, Dioussè, Croce; El Kaddouri; Thiam, Mchedlidze.*


----------



## DrHouse (23 Aprile 2017)

Speriamo bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Paletta, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> EMPOLI: Skorupski; Laurini, Bellusci, Barba, Pasqual; Josè Mauri, Dioussè, Croce; El Kaddouri; Thiam, Mchedlidze.*



Ecco, la risposta alla domanda "ma che fine ha fatto Jose Mauri?"


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

Jose Mauri farà la partita della vita SICURO


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

Leggere la formazione del Milan, esclusi Donnarumma e Suso, fa venire la depressione.

8/11 sono allo stesso livello dell'Empoli. E c'è chi ancora critica Montella. Bah...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2017)

Uno juventino per capitano


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Jose Mauri farà la partita della vita SICURO



Garantito...


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Vincere per distaccare ulteriormente l'Inter


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Leggere la formazione del Milan, esclusi Donnarumma e Suso, fa venire la depressione.
> 
> 8/11 sono allo stesso livello dell'Empoli. E c'è chi ancora critica Montella. Bah...


Vabbe adesso non esageriamo.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Paletta, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> EMPOLI: Skorupski; Laurini, Bellusci, Barba, Pasqual; Josè Mauri, Dioussè, Croce; El Kaddouri; Thiam, Mchedlidze.*


Forza ragazzi!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2017)

L'Empoli è una squadra che pressa altissimo, si farà sentire l'assenza di Romagnoli in impostazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Paletta, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> EMPOLI: Skorupski; Laurini, Bellusci, Barba, Pasqual; Josè Mauri, Dioussè, Croce; El Kaddouri; Thiam, Mchedlidze.*



Forza Milan!!


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2017)

Per la prima volta sono soddisfatto per la formazione. 

Dai, dai dai cit.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Aprile 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

C'è il pelato in tribuna....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Forza raga!!


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Forzaaaa!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2017)

Vedere galliani al suo solito posto fa rabbia.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è il pelato in tribuna....



gufo maledetto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma basta con questi retropassaggi al portiere


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Bravo Calabria in avanti per ora


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Dopo anni di Abate i cross di Calabria sono commoventi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

Calabria vale 10098 the Scempio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Aprile 2017)

Dai Lapa che la metti! Lo sento!


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Partita fin troppo combattuta fino ad ora...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Zapata.................


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2017)

Zapata


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna segnare.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

Bravo lapa


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Facciamo sempre fatica ad essere concreti


----------



## Cenzo (23 Aprile 2017)

La Lazio se continua così finisce 10 a 0


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravo lapa



Anche se potrebbe aver già segnato, almeno col destro ci prova però


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Errori clamorosi, mancanza di concentrazione.
Sosa che lancia a caso in avanti, Pasalic si addormenta...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma quando la sblocchiamo così..


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Santo Dio che attaccanti che abbiamo...


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> La Lazio se continua così finisce 10 a 0



Keita ci sta dicendo di volere venire al Milan assolutamente


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

E figurati se sto cesso numero 9 prenda la porta


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Ripeto semrpe che quello che ha fatto il miracolo è Inzaghi con la Lazio non il nostro Montella. Inzaghi era esonerato ad Agosto


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

come facciamo ad aver tutti sti punti?....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Ho appena visto che la Lazio sta soffrendo


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

A noi manca che la butta dentro , avessimo noi Icardi ..


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Atteggiamento sbagliato di molti


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Primo tempo agghiacciante.

Non si può entrare in campo con questo atteggiamento. Non scherziamo.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

È inutile provare con questi tiri da fuori. Questo portiere quando ingarra la giornata buona è meglio di Yashin


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Hanno attaccato in 3 in questa azione, dai


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

1-1 col pescara ed ora stiamo pareggiando contro l'EmPOLI... e poi parliamo di miracoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Deulofeu deve svegliarsi con sti fuorigioco....


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

Quanto fumo sti spagnoli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Così non la vinceremo mai sta partita...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Scontatissimo.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Finita


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Incredibile. Incredibile.

Il rinnovo a 3 milioni. Sui denti.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Eccallà


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Disastro difensivo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

No ma rinnoviamo a Montella con aumento d'ingaggio tanto ha fatto un miracolo


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## sballotello (23 Aprile 2017)

non ho parole


----------



## 666psycho (23 Aprile 2017)

che palle...


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

O la ribaltiamo o esonero. 

Non si può vedere una roba del genere. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Che vergogna. I nostri sono entrati in campo con una mentalita pazzesca. Zero ritmo, zero grinta, zero voglia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma ancora in calo, mah!


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Era scontatissimo che non avremmo sfruttato la sconfitta degli sfinteristi


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Già ampiamente finito il bonus derby di Zapata, che cesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma perché ogni volta così ???! Ogni volta va sempre male


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> O la ribaltiamo o esonero.
> 
> Non si può vedere una roba del genere. Non scherziamo.



Ma quale esonero sta facendo miracolo.. perdere con Empoli e pareggiare col Pescara


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Già ampiamente finito il bonus derby di Zapata, che cesso



Sto stupido cesso.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma zapata perché non crepa?


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Scandalosi errori tecnici


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Oggi anche Suso e sceso in campo in ciabatte.

Come si va ad essere cosi svogliati? Un approccio sbagliato di tutta la squadra


----------



## diavolo (23 Aprile 2017)

"Tasso tecnico altissimo" cit.


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

_"Non si può dominare l'Empoli a San Siro"_ [cit.]


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Calabria mette cross difficilissimi in maniera fantastica, poi non sa come difendere e sbaglia appoggi da 2 cm


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

zapata pasalic sosa sono di uno scarsume impressionante


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2017)

Quando le altre squadre sono ben organizzate come l'Empoli per noi è dura. Senza centrocampo e con poca voglia hai voglia a far gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Da prendere Spalletti o Mancini nella prossima stagione, Mancini almeno ti arriva e ti dice che non sono abituato a lottare per il terzo posto.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

Eh ma l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi comunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Le partite con Crotone, Empoli, Pescara e anche quella contro il Genoa sono l'anticalcio. 

Parliamo di squadra che sono a livello Serie B.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

Serve bacca non c'è niente da fare


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Pazzesco, attaccano solo i 3 davanti. Nessuno accompagna. Vergogna


----------



## R41D3N (23 Aprile 2017)

Da prendere tutti a calci in culo


----------



## sballotello (23 Aprile 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Serve bacca non c'è niente da fare



serve uno che pascola sul campo da giuoco?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Che pena .. lasciamo stare l'Europa che non fa per noi..


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Questo atteggiamento lascia seriamente basiti.

A questo punto spero in Spalletti


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Non scherziamo, questa partita è da vincere. Come si fa a scendere in campo così?
Errori ridicoli


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2017)

Se sono uomini gliene fanno 4 al secondo tempo.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da prendere Spalletti o Mancini nella prossima stagione, Mancini almeno ti arriva e ti dice che non sono abituato a lottare per il terzo posto.


Io prenderei Brocchi subito.

E Spalletti con questa squadra vinceva lo scudetto di sicuro. Non ce la fa con Manolas, Nainggolan, Strootman, Salah, Dzeko, ma con Zapata, Sosa e Bacca avrebbe 20 punti di vantaggio sulla Juve.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2017)

A Montella va data una vera possibilità con buoni giocatori ma se le premesse sono queste...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Quando le altre squadre sono ben organizzate come l'Empoli per noi è dura. Senza centrocampo e con poca voglia hai voglia a far gol.



Hai tirato 10 volte. Non è questione di centrocampo qui.
Non hai una punta e hai esterni fumosi. 
Siamo una squadra da contropiede... stop.
Serve gente di classe e soprattutto concreta lì davanti.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2017)

Imbarazzanti. E non è un caso che ci sono gli stessi centrocampisti di Pescara.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Aprile 2017)

Indegni.

Vergognosi, Suso e Deulofeu da prendere a calci, quanta presunzione. 

Come sempre contro le piccole Montella sottovaluta la partita.

Bene così, son sicuro che al massimo prenderemo un punto rubando.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da prendere Spalletti o Mancini nella prossima stagione, Mancini almeno ti arriva e ti dice che non sono abituato a lottare per il terzo posto.



Speriamo di ribaltarla almeno la smetti di rompere i ********.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Se perdiamo questa... Non ci voglio pensare


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

Atteggiamento sbagliato. Come sempre con queste squadrette.

Purtroppo è il difetto di avere un allenatore come Montella che non li tiene sulla corda. Se sei scarso tecnicamente non puoi permetterti di giocare sottovalutando la partita.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Sto iniziando perfino a farmi andar bene Roberto Mancini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Atteggiamento sconcertante. 
Sveglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Io vedo invece una squadra molto confusionaria.. Lapacesso corre per il campo a fare pressing senza un minimo di logica. I due esterni si limitano a fare la solita cosa ogni volta. Deloufeou ormai i terzini hanno capito come limitarlo. Il centrocampo invece si limita a fare i soliti passeggini.

L'unico positivo secondo è Calambria che sta facendo il suo lavoro


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque Calabria fortissimo, oh.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Se non andiamo in Europa ci scordiamo i vari Fabregas ecc


----------



## DrHouse (23 Aprile 2017)

Io l'ho scritto alla ufficializzazione delle formazioni.

Ce lo meritiamo.
Il turnover, senza coppe e senza alcuna riserva degna, è la morte del calcio.

Indegni, poco da dire


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

Raga ma che Montella. .. ste partite vanno vinte anche se sei senza allenatore e fai "autogestione"
Non scherzate proprio...
Per me è vergognoso l'atteggiamento di zapata, Sosa, Mati, deulofeu, suso e de Sciglio. 

Picchierei la gente che ripartirebbe da Deulofeu


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma quando la smetterà di schierare mati e sosa insieme? Non lo capirà mai...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque Calabria fortissimo, oh.



Trovami un terzino che vince tutti gli 1 vs 1.

Poi in attacco fa il suo, è logico che quando vengono fatica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

Rimettere in gioco gli sfinteristi no, dai.
Non scherziamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Con le piccole abbiamo sempre lo stesso problema della superficialita. Suso e Deulofeu oggi mi fanno bestemmiare, (quasi) mai la passano nel momento giusto, specialmente Suso

In queste partite un Kucka che va entrambe le fasi e imprescendibile. Pasalic e un Poli piu tecnico e la coppia Sosa/Mati di una staticita spaventosa. In pratica con questi si rinuncia al centrocampo


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma chi credono di essere questi per snobbare cosi l'Empoli?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma che Montella. .. ste partite vanno vinte anche se sei senza allenatore e fai "autogestione"
> Non scherzate proprio...
> Per me è vergognoso l'atteggiamento di zapata, Sosa, Mati, deulofeu, suso e de Sciglio.
> 
> Picchierei la gente che ripartirebbe da Deulofeu



Il compito dell'allenatore non è solo fare la formazione, ma prepararli anche psicologicamente.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Calabria ha fatto qualche bel cross, ma poi sbaglia appoggi da tre metri e difensivamente...


----------



## robs91 (23 Aprile 2017)

Se Mirabelli non compra due terzini che sappiano giocare a calcio la vedo dura.È una priorità come il centrocampo e la punta,poche storie.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Tutto quello che volete ma uno che perdere in casa contro l'Empoli la quart'ultima in campionato quando ti servono 3 punti per ipotecare l'EL, è da esonero immediato.


----------



## Alex (23 Aprile 2017)

ma che partita scandalosa stanno facendo?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Aprile 2017)

Eh ma non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro. Cit.
È una cosa indegna. Ri-cit.

Gran centrocampo, grazie Montella. Se non la riprendono devono regalargli il cartellino a tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

L atteggiamento è imbarazzante .. zero scuse .


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Stiamo facendo di tutto per non andare in Europa. Ma perché questi suicidi?


----------



## robs91 (23 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma continua a non convincere.Altro che 5 milioni a stagione...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se Mirabelli non compra due terzini che sappiano giocare a calcio la vedo dura.È una priorità come il centrocampo e la punta,poche storie.



Il problema oggi è anche che giocano i due cessi come centrali, siamo senza l'unico buono.

Paletta è sceso tantissimo dal girno d'andata.


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2017)

primo tempo indegno,sarebbero da sostituire quasi tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma che Montella. .. ste partite vanno vinte anche se sei senza allenatore e fai "autogestione"
> Non scherzate proprio...
> Per me è vergognoso l'atteggiamento di zapata, Sosa, Mati, deulofeu, suso e de Sciglio.
> 
> *Picchierei la gente che ripartirebbe da Deulofeu*



Giocatore che nella nostra mediocrita sembra il messia, ma ragazzi, il Taarabt del Milan di Seedorf era ben altra roba. 
Poi si,nel Milan d'oggi e un giocatore importantissimo che comunque puo essere utile anche in futuro, ma rimane un giocatore troppo egocentrico e monotematico. Assomiglia un po a Gervinho.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Aprile 2017)

Il vuoto cosmico. Difficile cercare cosa non vada....per ora s'è visto solo il nulla...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Sarà dura ora questi si chiudono

Non ho parole


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2017)

Non sono d'accordo. 
Suso e Deloufeu sono sempre raddoppiati e triplicati, normale che non abbiano spazi. Manca un'idea di gioco, si lascia sempre l'incarico in solitaria ai due esterni. Non può funzionare in eterno. 

Pasalic compie sempre errori grossolani, sosa essenzialmente appoggia e mati non è pervenuto. Dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Aprile 2017)

Sono sinceramente senza parole. Per l'ennesima volta approccio ridicolo... zero voglia.. ma che uomini sono...


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Eh ma non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro. Cit.
> Gran centrocampo, grazie Montella. Se non la riprendono devono regalargli il cartellino a tutti.


Giusto! Perché non ha messo Verratti, Pogba e Modric?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il compito dell'allenatore non è solo fare la formazione, ma prepararli anche psicologicamente.



il compito di un giocatore è scendere in campo sempre al massimo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Aprile 2017)

E' dalla partita con il Genoa (compresa) che la squadra ha questo atteggiamento di superficialità e poca serietà. Gli avversari non devono neanche sforzarsi per portare a casa il pareggio o i tre punti. Sinceramente è una cosa indecente, vista la possibilità di allungare sull'inter e di prendersi sta benedetta EL. Non devono neanche farsi la doccia a fine partita, sono veramente poco professionali e seri, per questo servono prima uomini di spessore che giocatori tecnicamente validi come Deulofeu e Suso (chiaramente i più superficiali e fastidiosi). Dov'è finito l'impegno? Dov'è finito quel minimo di agonismo/impegno di base richiesto a chi fa questo tutti i giorni e da anni gioca una sola partita a settimana? Il vero gap che è incolmabile da chi ci sta davanti (vedere Atalanta e Lazio) è tutto qui. Lasciamo poi stare gli altri scarponi che vediamo; De Sciglio non si è visto una sola volta davanti a crossare, Zapata il solito poveraccio... 
Tutti che passeggiano per il campo come se fosse normale esibirsi con prestazioni del genere, senza minimamente impensierire gli avversari a causa della poca voglia e del poco impegno. Vadano al diavolo!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il compito di un giocatore è scendere in campo sempre al massimo



Ovvio

Concorso di colpa


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

ah... c'è montolivo in panchina
si spiegano tante cose


Comunque per me Montella ha cannato in pieno la formazione.
Come fai a lasciar fuori Kucka?

Comunque chi elogia Deulofeu giuro che gli svito la testa.


----------



## Cenzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Fuori Lapadula Mati e Sosa, dentro Bacca Locatelli e Kucka


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

Lo dicevo che 8/11 della formazione erano a livello dell'Empoli.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2017)

Anche con il fortissimo Empoli ennesima grandissima prestazione targata Milan di Montella.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Adesso mi aspetto una scossa immediata.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

Perché non esoneriamo Montella e prendiamo Martuscello? Questo Empoli è ben organizzato.


----------



## Victorss (23 Aprile 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo che 8/11 della formazione erano a livello dell'Empoli.


Non capisco perché non giocano Locatelli è kucka..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2017)

Eravamo partiti bene, ma come ripeto da tempo non si può giocare senza finalizzatori,

in generale la squadra è sbagliata, Sosa, Suso, Deu, Mati sono tutti giocatori tecnici ma con poca forza fisica e poco carattere,
praticamente la costruzione del gioco è stata in mano a Suso e Calabria, non è realistico,
Pasalic più fisico, ma anonimo,
Lapa mi è piaciuto sicuramente più di Bacca, ma in area deve essere aiutato.

In panchina non vedo molti elementi in grado di ribaltare questa gara,

Fassone e Mirabelli hanno tanto da lavorare 

Comunque inserirei immediatamente Bacca o Ocampos al posto di Sosa o Mati, siamo troppo leggeri.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Ripeto: o la ribaltiamo o esonero immediato.

Il sesto posto (per di più con Montella) servirebbe solo a buttare anche la prossima stagione.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

ragazzi dite quello che volete ma per me montella raggiunge picchi di mediocrità assoluti... che allenatoricchio...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna ribaltare assolutamente il risultato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Se non ribaltiamo questa partita addio Europa


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Io mi chiedo cosa aspetta il Sgn Mirabelli ad andare dallo Shalke e chidere a Kolasinic quanto vuole di stipendio.. 4/5? Bene e portarlo al Milan. Non si può andare in giro con The scempio


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

C'è una generale scarsezza di tutta la squadra che è imbarazzante...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

negli ultimo 30 metri siamo un Udinese qualunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Fantastico cambio di gioco di De Sciglio. Un demente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Loca al posto di MatRi, per favore.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Si scalda Vacca


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Loca al posto di MatRi, per favore.



Il pupillo di Montella...


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

TheScempio...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Gol di Maccarone scontanto


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma perché 1000 tiri da fuori area?


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Che mozzarelle.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Mati e Sosa sono due giocatori che per il loro ritmo basso possono giocare giusto in Turchia e Grecia


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

spagnoli che tirano da fuori...
credono di essere tutti Cristiano
Odio gli spagnoli...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me hanno i piombi ai piedi.
Come si fa a tirare sempre ste scurreggette?


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

vabbè dai adesso entrano nesta, rui costa e sheva... ah no... aspettate un attimo...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Deloufeou sta facendo prove per il barcellona vedo.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Dio mio...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

che vergogna deulofeu.
via dal milan sti cascatori...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia che scempio


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Rigore


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Rigore per fortuna


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Ecco il rigoretto


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma non si può stare sotto contro l'Empoli in casa dai ok tutto ma questo è vergognoso


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma che rigore ha tirato?

Ma vaff....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si fa??????


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Non ho parole.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Lol


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

Niente da fare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Madonna che schifo..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

lo ribadisco. Odio gli spagnoli.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

molle mollissimo Suso. Che ritardati


----------



## de sica (23 Aprile 2017)

"Il grande tasso tecnico"


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

A prescindere dalla buona stagione, se giochi col 4-3-3 non si può prescindere da esterni che facciano gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Suso un altro che vuole il ritocco di stipendio 3.5 mln di euro


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Entra il Capitone. Aiuto.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2017)

E' inutile che si riempiono la bocca ogni volta a dire "Europa di qua ed Europa di la", questa squadra di Europa non merita neanche l'ombra... Pareggiano con il pescara e perdono con l'empoli e vanno parlando di europa...


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Quest'anno 6 rigori su 10...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

entra montolivooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

che squadra di m3rda


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

#colpadimontella


----------



## Cenzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Buonanotte, ci mancava solo Mortovivo


----------



## Alex (23 Aprile 2017)

no vabbè con montolivo la partita è finita, ma che cambio è?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Entra Bacca, sereni.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalla buona stagione, se giochi col 4-3-3 non si può prescindere da esterni che facciano gol.



dillo alla gente che si masturba per suso e deulofeu


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Tira di destro brutto *********


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

dai doppietta del capitone e via


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Boh. Suso oggi gioca in ciabatte e lo fanno tirare il rigore. Che ovviamente tira nella stessa maniera nella quale gioca: IN CIABATTE.

Incredibile


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> entra montolivooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



E' rientrato sto maledetto e.... booooom


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Entra Vacca fuori Mati


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Boh. Suso oggi gioca in ciabatte e lo fanno tirare il rigore. Che ovviamente tira nella stessa maniera nella quale gioca: IN CIABATTE.
> 
> Incredibile



Il Rinnovo di contratto la sua testa è li.. d'altronde chiede il rintocco. Per cosa poi? Non si sa.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

che rigore imbarazzante ..con una sufficienza.. poi rasoterra centrale lentissimo..una roba immonda.. poi ovviamente sul proseguire dell'azione solita mozzarella ..


----------



## medjai (23 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo ribadisco. Odio gli spagnoli.



Calma


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' rientrato sto maledetto e.... booooom



Un menagramo incredibile


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

Montella poteva tirarlo meglio il rigore.


----------



## sballotello (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Rinnovo di contratto la sua testa è li.. d'altronde chiede il rintocco. Per cosa poi? Non si sa.



appunto. è un giocatorino in una squadra ridicola , ma non per questo deve restare o essere strapagato.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma daiii.


----------



## de sica (23 Aprile 2017)

O mio Dio vacca


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

ahahahahah bacca ahahahahha che riflessi hihhihihi


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2017)

Sosa quando lo toglie? Prima che si fa espellere


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che volete ma uno che perdere in casa contro l'Empoli la quart'ultima in campionato quando ti servono 3 punti per ipotecare l'EL, è da esonero immediato.



Eh dai, non l'avevi ancora scritto


----------



## medjai (23 Aprile 2017)

Niente, non vuole entrare


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Bell'intervento difensivo di Vacca


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma quanto è scarso Vacca?


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2017)

Giuro che ho riso a vedere il liscio di Bacca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Aiuto.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

2-0

Buonanotte.

Esonerate st'incapace.


----------



## de sica (23 Aprile 2017)

Finita. Vergnognatevi


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2017)

Complimenti. Bravo applaudi Montella che stiamo vincendo.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Hahahahaha 

Ovviamente sto cesso segna il suo primo gol contro di noi


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Tutti da spedire a casa


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Che schifo


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2017)

vergogna...


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2017)

Secondo dell' Empoli


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Aprile 2017)

In campo 11 uomini di m...a
Approfittiamo del cambio di proprietà per rivoluzionare la rosa. Via anche Deulofeu e Suso oltre ai soliti noti, cioè tutti tranne due o tre.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2017)

Montella non si azzardi più a parlare di Europa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque Montolivo è un gatto nero incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0
> 
> Buonanotte.
> 
> Esonerate st'incapace.



1 punto contro l'ultima in classifica e la quart'ultima.. tutto il resto è noia


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Roberto mancini


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

Mi sembrava fuorigioco


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2017)

credo proprio che il sesto posto non interessi meglio i soldi della tournee americana


----------



## Victorss (23 Aprile 2017)

Una vergogna..


----------



## Alex (23 Aprile 2017)

ma che roba è?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Direi che dopo questa partita, si merita il rinnovo a 3 mln di euro all'anno.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

empoli vicino al 3-0 a san siro
eh ma con fabregas e tolisso sta partita la vinciamo 15-0 sisi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2017)

Solito Milan.
Quando bisogna vincere, invece si perde.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma sanno come si gioca a calcio. Sembra che se lo siano scordati


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

questa è una squadraccia poche storie... con un nullo in panchina... dispiace ma è così


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che dopo questa partita, si merita il rinnovo a 3 mln di euro all'anno.


Sempre colpa dell'allenatore, giusto? Bella roba i tifosi, sì.


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2017)

deulofeu corner osceno


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Aprile 2017)

Che scarsi mio dio....un vomito


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

deulofeu pallone d'oro


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

C'è da spendere 400 milioni qua, altro che 3-4 innesti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Espulsione di Sosa(morto) quotata a zero


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Lapaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Aprile 2017)

Lapadula


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2017)

Dai Lapadula. Che doveva battere il rigore


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2017)

lapaaaa


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Bah


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2017)

Lapaaaa !


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Espulsione di Sosa(morto) quotata a zero



Infatti, l'ho scritto 15 minuti fa. Una follia non cambiarlo


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Dai che ci sono altri 20 minuti


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

bravo Lapa... bacca fuori dalle palle anche gratis a giugno


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

Dai Lapa. Vinciamo sta partita per favore


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

anche questo tiro non è che correva tanto hihihi...dai ragazzi almeno di voglia ..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Bene vediamo di vincere


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Mah


----------



## Cenzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dai Lapa. Vinciamo sta partita per favore



Impossibile


----------



## de sica (23 Aprile 2017)

Certo che l'arbitro qua deve far recuperare 6/7 minuti.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Perdere contro Martufello. Dio mio.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

Vediamo se ha capito che 3 ci devono essere 4 offensivi e possibilmente Suso e Deulofeu dalla stessa parte.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Il piedino educato di ocampos


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma sto Ocampos che bestia é


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

in tre minuti possiamo fare 3 gol cit luigi enrique


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma è possibile che una volta che gioco il Milan vincente sti cani mi fanno bestemmiare come un turco?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Ocampos è il giocatore più fumoso che abbia mai visto.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

oscarsos


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2017)

Non sono d'accordissimo sui commenti in generale su Suso oggi, a me non ha fatto pena, mi pare ci abbia provato in diverse occasioni ma a volte proprio la palla non gira come dovrebbe.
Comunque abbiamo mediamente fatto noi la partita, come è giusto che sia, ma oggi non è giornata. Rigore sbagliato e Bacca che mette fuori una palla da 1 cm.


----------



## fra29 (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque ormai é una sentenza, telecronaca Di Marzio = massimo pareggio (se va bene).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Mamma che schifo di squadra...


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

Deulofeu è un venezia pazzesco, si vede che viene dal barca


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

deulofeu fa sempre le stesse cose


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Voglio 8 minuti di recupero però.


----------



## Cenzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Voglio 8 minuti di recupero però.



10 minimo


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Che due balle questo portiere. Sta sempre giù per niente


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

vergogna vergogna vergogna


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

Sempre più **********


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Ocampos. Manco in terza categoria sto cesso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Ocampos scandaloso.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai é una sentenza, telecronaca Di Marzio = massimo pareggio (se va bene).



è vero non si vince mai con di marzio.. un cucco è per noi!!!


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Che orrore OcamPoli.

Ignoranza calcistica ai massimi livelli


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

eeeh ma questo in Argentina a 18 anni....


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Ocessos fa parte della scuderia Preziosi?


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma che difesa è questa??


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma Calabria che scarsone è in difesa?


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Honda

ahahahahahahahhahhahahahahhahaahhaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

Parata pazzesca


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Cosa ha fatto Gigio.

È cosa ha fatto Reggio Calabria..........


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> è vero non si vince mai con di marzio.. un cucco è per noi!!!



Io non credo alla scaramanzia ma ogni volta che Tognazzi è in collegamento dallo stadio perdiamo o pareggiamo, tutto l'anno così


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Si vabbe Honda non gioca 797 partite.. sembra maiorino che viene rispolverato cosi a casacci


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

Se giocassimo solo alle 20:45 avremmo vinto lo scudetto


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

OcamPalo


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

******** empolesi giocano come una finale di champions


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Sì, ma che sfiga anche...


----------



## Cenzo (23 Aprile 2017)

Ora dobbiamo guardarci le spalle non solo dall'inter ma anche dalla Fiorentina. Il 4 e 5 posto ormai irraggiungibili


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Hahaha che cesso camoroso


----------



## Sotiris (23 Aprile 2017)

datemi Roberto Mancini.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Perdere in casa contro l'empoli... ma che schifo è ?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> ******** empolesi giocano come una finale di champions


Ci credo il Crotone vince e noi salviamo l'Empoli


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma che fanno?


----------



## Crox93 (23 Aprile 2017)

Vergognoso.
Montella l'ho sempre difeso ma dopo questa va esonerato immediatamente.
Tanto la stagione è finita.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Non si può


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2017)

Non si può giocare solo gli ultimi 20 minuti di una partita. NON si può. E' la preparazione della partita stessa che pecca, sia tattica che, sopratutto, mentale.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Adesso milan ed Inter faranno a gare per non prendersi il 6 posto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Da mandare fuori tutti a pedate


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Vincere oggi con il Derby della Lazio alla prossima avevemo buone possibilità per arrivare 5


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2017)

Però dai, abbiamo avuto occasioni per segnarne 10. Semplicemente oggi non entra neppure a pregare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vincere oggi con il Derby della Lazio alla prossima avevemo buone possibilità per arrivare 5


Ma quale 5 posto... qua perdiamo pure il 6...


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io non credo alla scaramanzia ma ogni volta che Tognazzi è in collegamento dallo stadio perdiamo o pareggiamo, tutto l'anno così



io ci credo abbastanza invece.. ci sono personaggi micidiali  ps: questo è un gol fatto ma certi occhi non mentono mai


----------



## Sotiris (23 Aprile 2017)

un punto tra Pescara-Milan e Milan-Empoli.

addio al Mihajlovic italiano della panca.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Però dai, abbiamo avuto occasioni per segnarne 10. Semplicemente oggi non entra neppure a pregare.


Ste partite vanno vinte. Altroché pregare e non pregare..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2017)

Non segnamo neanche a porta vuota con le mani.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Troppe occasioni sprecate


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Si vede che è tornato allo stadio quel pelato di Galliani


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

È Montella ride....


----------



## Alex (23 Aprile 2017)

e si sfotteva la sfinter


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

I media ci massacreranno


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> un punto tra Pescara-Milan e Milan-Empoli.
> 
> addio al Mihajlovic italiano della panca.



Mihajllovic ci aveva portato in Europa e c'ha portato in finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

Che spreco le parate di Gigio mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> un punto tra Pescara-Milan e Milan-Empoli.
> 
> addio al Mihajlovic italiano della panca.



Se non raggiunge EL è da esonerare. Come sono stati esonerati i suoi predecessori. Perche questo qui dovrebbe essere confermato ed aumentato di ingaggio?


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2017)

Uallarito.....


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I media ci massacreranno



Giustamente, abbiamo fatto un punto tra Pescara ed Empoli, ma che scherziamo?


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2017)

Indegni


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

Dopo una partita del genere difficile difendere squadra e allenatore.

Non vedo l'ora che finisca questo campionato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Banda di immondi idioti


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Montella da esonero immediato


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

Pazzesco.

Appena ci manca un titolare andiamo nel panico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Morite ammazzati


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

*Roberto Mancini*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2017)

Occhio al Crotone ora, per noi queste squadre sono più difficili del Real Madrid o Bayern Monaco.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Aprile 2017)

Senza parole, l'arrembaggio finale non può bastare sempre. Oggi indegni proprio.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Aprile 2017)

Sosa da prendere a calci in culo, come quel montato di testa di Suso, quell'inutilità di Mati Fernandez, gli idioti Paletta, Zapata e De Sciglio.
Montella da ricovero


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

bravo Empoli, vittoria meritata


----------



## DrHouse (23 Aprile 2017)

E forza Crotone domenica prossima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

Non si puo regalare 60 minuti al Empoli.
Non si puo giocare con questa sufficienza.
Non si puo far tirare un rigore a Suso che gioca con piu suffiecenza di tutti.
Montella oggi ha parecchie responsabilita. Crotone, Pescara, Genoa, Empoli. Non si puo fare figure del genere con questa squadre di Serie B, non si puo!

E poi non si puo vedere una squadra che spende 25 minuti del secondo tempo per terra con il arbitro che non ammonisce nemmeno uno per perdita di tempo. Anche sulla punizione a due non si e fatto minimamente rispettare, andava chiaramente ripetuta con giocatori del Empoli nettamente troppo vicini.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

Aveva ragione Inzaghi sull' Empoli


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2017)

Sono seriamente curioso di sentire le dichiarazioni della nuova dirigenza. Voglio capire come affrontano sconfitte come questa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Occhio al Crotone ora, per noi queste squadre sono più difficili del Real Madrid o Bayern Monaco.


Come minimo al Crotone ora dovremmo regalargli la vittoria altroché. 
Cessi immondi che non sanno neanche portare a casa la vittoria in casa contro l'empoli mentre quei poveracci vanno a vincere a Genova..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

Vergogna, fate schifo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Aprile 2017)

Spero che stavolta si possa mettere in discussione Montella senza che qualcuno gridi alla lesa maestà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Deulofeu e suso da prendere a sberle

Sosa e Mati da linciare


----------



## Sotiris (23 Aprile 2017)

tengo a sottolineare che la vittoria dell'Empoli è ampiamente meritata.

ripeto: datemi Roberto Mancini.


----------



## Victorss (23 Aprile 2017)

Siamo in calo nettissimo come sempre a fine stagione, oggi partita vergognosa non si può sempre sperare nella rimonta i cosiddetti vanno tirati fuori prima.
Davanti non la buttiamo dentro manco se si fanno autogoal, uno scandalo..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Da mandare tutti quanti a zappare la terra


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma perchè non ha fatto giocare Kucka ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Spero che stavolta si possa mettere in discussione Montella senza che qualcuno gridi alla lesa maestà.



Montella oggi da esonero immediato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Roberto Mancini*



Ma perfavore


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2017)

E' giusto così

Se a Pescara (!) con il centrocampo Mati\Sosa\Pasalic ti ARANO e lo ripresenti sei uno scemo e meriti di perdere.

Inoltre: Mattia, De, Sciglio. Io non ho parole per descrivere questo aborto di persona.
Ocampos: non serve dire nulla.

Deolofeu invece ha dimostrato perché il Barcellona non lo terrà e perché non giocava in Premier: è scemo. E' veloce e ha tecnica a volte, ma è scemo e sbaglia sempre le scelte. Solo in serie A potrebbe fare qualcosa


----------



## robs91 (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma dove vuoi andare con Calabria e De Sciglio che sono due cessi immondi con un portiere che per quanto talentuoso ti fa quasi un errore a partita,con un centrocampo lentissimo che non da un minimo di ritmo e con due prime punte che non ne fanno una buona.Pietà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' giusto così
> 
> *Se a Pescara (!) con il centrocampo Mati\Sosa\Pasalic ti ARANO e lo ripresenti sei uno scemo e meriti di perdere.
> 
> ...



Straquoto questa parte. E un assurdita. In 3 hanno zero intensita


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Nonostante abbiamo segnato al 70 non siano neanche riusciti a pareggiare tra l'altro


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

piu' forte dell'uomo dei miracoli pure l'allenatore dell'empoli - gioco sempre in verticale e noi sempre co sto giro palla de ****. persi punti con udinese, genoa, pescara ed empoli, continuate col dire che il mago di oz allena un branco de pippe......


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Perderemo anche il sesto posto. Non c'è dubbio.


----------



## walter 22 (23 Aprile 2017)

Partita da "crampi" allo stomaco


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' giusto così
> 
> *Se a Pescara (!) con il centrocampo Mati\Sosa\Pasalic ti ARANO e lo ripresenti sei uno scemo e meriti di perdere.
> *
> ...



Parole sante: perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2017)

Se cambiano allenatore bene ma ragazzi, Mancini mai nella vita...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Roberto Mancini*


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2017)

Questa son scesi in campo convinti di vincere in scioltezza. Tipica mentalità mediocre di chi ha tecnica mediocre.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> piu' forte dell'uomo dei miracoli pure l'allenatore dell'empoli - gioco sempre in verticale e noi sempre co sto giro palla de ****. persi punti con udinese, genoa, pescara ed empoli, continuate col dire che il mago di oz allena un branco de pippe......



Ma quale branco di pippe! Zapata e Paletta sono tra i centrali più forti al mondo, per prendere Fernandez abbiamo dovuto superare la concorrenza di Real Madrid e PSG, Sosa è l'idolo di Iniesta e Pasalic il terzo giovane più promettente d'Europa dopo Deulofeu e Locatelli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Perderemo anche il sesto posto. Non c'è dubbio.



Sì, penso che i viola approfitteranno dell'ennesimo scempio milanese


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Queste sono le partite da vincere a mano basse. Vergognosi. Non meritano l'Europa.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Aprile 2017)

Io ne ho le ××××× piene, ma veramente piene. Non ne posso più. Molli e senza grinta,oltre a non avere tecnica. Grazie a Montella per quel centrocampo che si era già così ben disimpegnato a Pescara.
Vorrei dirlo ai difensori di questo coso: abbiamo perso in casa con l'Empoli. In casa con l'Empoli. E la formazione l'ha sbagliata dopo averla sbagliata a Pescara. Non ha capito la lezione: grave. Che poi i giocatori siano pipponi è altrettanto vero e rendiamone sempre grazie al grande Brescidende e al geometra.
Concorso di colpa, tipico.
Ta-bu-la ra-sa. Gente con i cocomeri, prima di tutto!


----------



## Sotiris (23 Aprile 2017)

Non puoi mettere Mati-Sosa-Pasalic, non puoi.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Aprile 2017)

Questa partita è la morte del calcio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2017)

.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Tra Milan e Inter andrà in Europa la Fiorentina, ovvio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2017)

A sto punto, vedendo anche in che condizioni sia l'Inter, la Fiorentina è un pericolo evidente. Noi siamo vergognosi. Poche parole. Cosa vuoi dire dopo oggi. L'Empoli.....


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

quello che mi terrorizza è il mercato condiviso .....


----------



## DrHouse (23 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 10 liberate l'ostaggio
Calabria 2 avanti ok dietro penoso 
Zapata 0 ha regalato due gol
Paletta 0 inutile
De Sciglio 0 vattene indegno
Pasalic 1
Sosa 0 *****
Mati 0 vattene
Suso 0 montato di testa 
Lapadula 2 per il gol
Deulofeu 1 

Bacca 1
Ocampos 0 
Honda 1

Montella 0 da esonero. 1 punto tra Pescara ed Empoli per farci ammirare il centrocampo di qualità


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Aprile 2017)

Come detto a fine primo tempo, non abbiamo preso nemmeno un punto. Una vergogna incredibile, presunzione, superficialità...errori dai giocatori e dall'allenatore (c'è chi schifa Mancini..), rigore di Suso da non farlo più giocare. Andare in Europa sarebbe veramente un'offesa per il calcio, indegni. E devo anche vedere il Crotone che vince a Genova che non prende nemmeno un punto all'Empoli, spero che domenica possano vincere meglio di quanto hanno fatto con l'Inter

Donnarumma 7
De Sciglio 3,5
Paletta 4
Zapata 4
Calabria 4
Sosa 5
Pasalic 4
Mati 4
Suso 3
Deulofeu 3,5
Lapadula 5

Bacca 4
Ocampos 5
Honda 6 due minuti e migliore in campo dopo Donnarrumma

Montella 1


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

La partita di oggi ha fatto cambiare idea ai più ottimisti su quanto sia INDISPENSABILE intervenire in tutti i reparti?
Anche in difesa.
Senza romagnoli è il nulla.
Zapata eroe del derby ma non ci sta con la testa, non è da grande squadra perchè non ha la capacità di stare sul pezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

Il Crotone adesso ci ammazza saran come bestie dopo aver visto l'Empoli far 6 punti tra noi e Firenze


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

fassone , mirabelli : buon lavoro!!!! Non vi mancherà di certo.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Aprile 2017)

Concordo con chi dice che il centrocampo Pasalic Sosa Mati è impresentabile, non capisco cosa abbia fatto di male Kucka a Montella, mah. Non meritiamo l'Europa


----------



## sette (23 Aprile 2017)

stroncati dalla vittoria dell'Atalanta a pranzo e dal 5-0 della Lazio nei primi 30 minuti.....

squadra senza attributi, la nuova proprietà la deve rivoltare come un calzino e penso ci vorrà un bel po' di tempo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2017)

Sta partita è incomprensibile per la mancanza di voglia, più che per i limiti tecnico-tattici. Una roba assurda. Senza voglia. Spaesati. Un suicidio in piena regola.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Aprile 2017)

se il Milan non è quarto la colpa è di Vincenzo Montella.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Aprile 2017)

Per fortuna non ho visto la partita ma credo questa sia una sconfitta pesantissima che per forza dovra essere molto valoratà dalla nuova dirigenza, certamente non si può mandara via tutti ma c'e gente che per davero non può più restare nel Milan. 

Ps. Montella deve restare ragazzi, non è possibile cambiare ogni anno allenatore per colpa degli stessi parassiti, europa league o no Montella ha già dimostratò che può allenare il Milan, la gente da calci nel sedere è altra.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Aprile 2017)

Questa è "La rosa di altissima qualità" che Mirabelli dice di aver ereditato...
Morisse pure lui, noi cosentini sappiamo quante partite ha comprato e venduto nelle sue epiche annate rossoblu


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Perfino Martufello pare Conte contro di noi...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Col Crotone fuori casa sarà un'altra bella partita di sofferenza. Ormai le piccole mi spaventano di più delle big.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi dice che il centrocampo Pasalic Sosa Mati è impresentabile, non capisco cosa abbia fatto di male Kucka a Montella, mah. Non meritiamo l'Europa



E Locatelli 
Con locatelli kucka + un terzo abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel girone di andata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Vergognosi. Devono andare tutti fuori. Tutti via questi indegni che neanche contro l'Empoli a San Siro sono in grado di regalare una vittoria rilassante e in scioltezza.

Dell'11 titolare di oggi dentro solo Donnarumma e Suso. Gli altri tutti via!!!! TUTTI

Chi dice che Delofeu sia meglio di Keita meglio vada a seguire il basket amatoriale. Per chi dice che Pasalic deve essere riscattato do lo stesso consiglio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2017)

Partita un pò stregata, ma la sfiga ce la siamo proprio cercata,

onestamente ho visto tanti errori da parte di Montella,
dallo schieramento del centrocampo iniziale troppo compassato al presunto tridente offensivo troppo leggero,

anche durante la partita oggi a avuto parecchie pecche,

Suso dopo tutti i tiri sbagliati banalmente non avrebbe dovuto andare sul dischetto, ero certo che sbagliava
Deu già nel primo tempo quando ci si è accorti che a sinistra non sfondava andava messo a destra,
stando fisso a sx ha perso energie e lucidità.

L'importanza delle due punte si è vista sia nel secondo gol dell'Empoli che in quello del MIlan,
basta affermare assurdità cone il fatto che le altre squadre giocano con un asola punta, scemenze...
la Juve schiera Higuain, Dybala, Mandzukic, ovvio che poi si sacrifichino in rientro,
La Lazio Immobile e Keita, di cui io diffido essendo africano, ma è decisamente più forte di Deu,
così come lo era Niang se non avesse avuto il cervello di Balotelli.

Solo noi giochiamo con un centravanti e due ali preposte a costruire gioco, ma che non occupano mai l'area di rigore.

Comunque credo che questa partita sia stata lo spartiacque per decretare chi debba partire.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E Locatelli
> Con locatelli kucka + un terzo abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel girone di andata



Infatti poteva anche mettere Locatelli ad un certo punto al posto di Sosa, tra l'altro ammonito oltre che inadeguato


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi Montella se centriamo l'Europa resta, se no deve andare, molto semplice


----------



## fra29 (23 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Partita un pò stregata, ma la sfiga ce la siamo proprio cercata,
> 
> onestamente ho visto tanti errori da parte di Montella,
> dallo schieramento del centrocampo iniziale troppo compassato al presunto tridente offensivo troppo leggero,
> ...



Analisi perfetta.. senza considerare che le nostre prime punte sono Bacca e Lapa.. avessimo Suarez o Lewa posso capire, ma serve poi gente che possa far goal in campo..


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

pensavo nel secondo tempo di vedere gente mordere le caviglie dell'avversario e ribaltare il risultato. mi ero illuso, peggio che andar di notte. mesa' che e' una pippa pure come motivatore.....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E Locatelli
> Con locatelli kucka + un terzo abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel girone di andata



Il nostro centrocampo purtroppo non inventa alcunchè.
Noi DIPENDIAMO dalle giocate di deulofeu e suso. Se non inventano qualcosa questi due è la fine!!!
L'empoli tatticamente è una squadra rognosa che concede poco e se non hai qualità e velocità di manovra non li buchi facilmente.
Mi pare abbiano i toscani la sesta difesa del torneo. Ciò che mi fa dannare è che abbiamo concesso loro due-gol-due.
Quante volte in questo campionato l'empoli ha realizzato due gol in una partita? 5 volte!!! Con oggi sei!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Aprile 2017)

kucka nel derby è stato un'ameba. Non è lui che risolve le partite. Comunque indegni! De sciglio via, Calabria via ( un giocatorino), Paletta e Zapata, buone riserve e basta, Sosa via o al massimo riserva, Pasalic (l'unico che si dannava) lo terrei solo in prestito con diritto di riscatto, Mati via, Suso oggi male, ma tenuto, Deulofeu oggi malissimo, ma a certe cifre va preso, anche come riserva. Lapadula, per carità mette il cuore, ma è scarso anche lui, come riserva della riserva potrebbe starci. Bacca 0, non ha fatto nulla, da vendere prima di subito. Ocampos 0, anche se è stato sfortunato nel tiro ma non è da Milan. 

Montella oggi male, centrocampo impresentabile, nel secondo tempo vedendo le difficoltà doveva completamente stravolgere l'assetto, mettendo Locatelli e Bacca giocando con il 4 2 3 1, spostando deulofeu a destra.

Donnarumma. Oggi ha sbagliato anche lui, nel gol si è fatto uccellare. Non esce mai!.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> pensavo nel secondo tempo di vedere gente mordere le caviglie dell'avversario e ribaltare il risultato. mi ero illuso, peggio che andar di notte. mesa' che e' una pippa pure come motivatore.....



si gioca a calcio, non si fa mica lotta libera.
In campo puoi mordere pure i pali della porta ma se in mezzo al campo hai gente senza ne passo ne qualità non è che il gol ti arriva per concessione celeste!!!
Fin quando si è giocato a calcio non abbiamo messo mai l'uomo davanti al portiere, nel calcio-caos finale qualcosa abbiamo creato ma più con la voglia che con la qualità.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vergognosi. Devono andare tutti fuori. Tutti via questi indegni che neanche contro l'Empoli a San Siro sono in grado di regalare una vittoria rilassante e in scioltezza.
> 
> Dell'11 titolare di oggi dentro solo Donnarumma e Suso. Gli altri tutti via!!!! TUTTI
> 
> Chi dice che Delofeu sia meglio di Keita meglio vada a seguire il basket amatoriale. Per chi dice che Pasalic deve essere riscattato do lo stesso consiglio.



Che dici, non va fatta una pulizia quasi totale??
In tutti i reparti.
L'eroe zapata non ha la testa per giocare nel milan. E come lui tanti altri.
In pochissimi sono da confermare. POCHISSIMI!!!


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> si gioca a calcio, non si fa mica lotta libera.
> In campo puoi mordere pure i pali della porta ma se in mezzo al campo hai gente senza ne passo ne qualità non è che il gol ti arriva per concessione celeste!!!
> Fin quando si è giocato a calcio non abbiamo messo mai l'uomo davanti al portiere, nel calcio-caos finale qualcosa abbiamo creato ma più con la voglia che con la qualità.


mordere le caviglie e' un modo di dire - mi sembrava chiaro.....forse e' piu' intuibile "occhio della tigre"?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> mordere le caviglie e' un modo di dire - mi sembrava chiaro.....forse e' piu' intuibile "occhio della tigre"?



Ho capito benissimo.
Volevo solo far intendere che un asino con la grinta di una tigre sempre un somaro rimane.
Non sarà un mental coach a far decollare questa squadra.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Aprile 2017)

Un allenatore che vuole il riscatto di Mati ragazzi...Mati Fernandez...Montella non attira nessun buon giocatore al contrario di Mancini. Mancini, anche se è presuntuoso, se si perde è il primo ad andare contro la squadra ma i top player li attira eccome. 

Ma il problema non è Montella no e Mancini si, il problema è come si è perso oggi: stesso centrocampo di Pescara che è stato preso a pallate dall'ultima in classifica (che se domani perde è matematicamente in Serie B), Honda mai considerato e in 2 minuti ha fatto meglio di tutti quanti. E' anche vero che manca Romagnoli (non un top player, non un fenomeno, ma un giocatore normale, meno peggio degli altri) e in difesa si balla...Gomez è il più affidabile fra Zapata e Paletta e crediamo che il solo Musacchio (se lo prendiamo poi..non ci credo affatto) risolverebbe i problemi difensivi? I nostri terzini sono l'anticalcio, Calabria al massimo è da Bari, Novara...De Sciglio è da prendere a calci, indegno, faccia da schiaffi, ha il coraggio di dire che vuole andare via, beh, è l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto per il Milan. Vangioni non gioca più e non capisco perchè, si è sempre salvato in tutte le partite, tranne 1/2. Centrocampo preferisco non parlarne....Tolisso Fabregas Luiz Gustavo li dovrebbero prendere tutti e tre (e anche qui dico che non arriverà nessuno dei 3) e sperare che non gli venga mai un raffreddore a nessuno dei tre: Mati, Poli, Sosa, Bertolacci, Montolivo (che sarà titolarissimo il prossimo anno), mamma mia che pena..salvo Kucka e Pasalic ma in una squadra vincente dovrebbero essere i titolari in Coppa Italia. Suso e Deulofeu oggi indecenti, presuntuosi..forse è meglio prendere gente seria (e non mi riferisco a Keita). Punta centrale: Bacca e Lapadula sono lo schifo del calcio, mamma mia, apprezzo l'impegno di Lapadula ma non è da Milan, forse nemmeno da Serie A..Bacca...Bacca..mamma che pena, siamo sicuri di riuscirlo a cedere? E una volta ceduto, con Montella in panchina, siam sicuri che un big possa voler venire al Milan?

Io ho tantissimi dubbi. Dubbi che avevo sulla dirigenza nuova prima del closing e che invece ora sono la mia unica certezza/speranza. Mi affido solo a loro sperando che possano operare per il bene del Milan.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Come minimo al Crotone ora dovremmo regalargli la vittoria altroché.
> Cessi immondi che non sanno neanche portare a casa la vittoria in casa contro l'empoli mentre quei poveracci vanno a vincere a Genova..



parole sante...sto milan di pipponi...povero crotone ha tempo a sbattersi..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che dici, non va fatta una pulizia quasi totale??
> In tutti i reparti.
> L'eroe zapata non ha la testa per giocare nel milan. E come lui tanti altri.
> In pochissimi sono da confermare. POCHISSIMI!!!



Purtroppo so che non succederà perchè è quasi impossibile cambiare 8/11, ma senza rischiare di esagerare dico che di quelli attualmente in rosa tra gli undici titolare sono degni di far parte del Milan Donnarumma, Suso (anche se deve smettere di giocare con superficialità) e Romagnoli.

Fuori Delofeu (18 milioni per uno così fumoso sono follia), fuori Pasalic, fuori Ocampos (mamma mia incommentabile), fuori Mati, fuori Sosa, fuori De Sciglio , fuori Calabria, fuori Antonelli, fuori Vangioni, fuori Gomez, , fuori Honda, fuori assolutamente Bertolacci, fuori Bacca e pure Lapadula.

Come vedi sarebbero da buttare fuori un bel po di teste (giusto per cominciare), ma questa scrematura se siamo fortunati arriverà in un paio d'anni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Aprile 2017)

WTF! Torno adesso a casa, che oggi qui è festa e me ne sono andato bellamente in giro con la mia ragazza a pranzo, convinto che al rientro mi sarei goduto la sintesi di Milan - Empoli su Youtube... che diavolo è successo?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> WTF! Torno adesso a casa, che oggi qui è festa e me ne sono andato bellamente in giro con la mia ragazza a pranzo, convinto che al rientro mi sarei goduto la sintesi di Milan - Empoli su Youtube... che diavolo è successo?


È successo che prendiamo schiaffi in faccia pure dall'empoli in casa


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo so che non succederà perchè è quasi impossibile cambiare 8/11, ma senza rischiare di esagerare dico che di quelli attualmente in rosa tra gli undici titolare sono degni di far parte del Milan Donnarumma, Suso (anche se deve smettere di giocare con superficialità) e Romagnoli.
> 
> Fuori Delofeu (18 milioni per uno così fumoso sono follia), fuori Pasalic, fuori Ocampos (mamma mia incommentabile), fuori Mati, fuori Sosa, fuori De Sciglio , fuori Calabria, fuori Antonelli, fuori Vangioni, fuori Gomez, , fuori Honda, fuori assolutamente Bertolacci, fuori Bacca e pure Lapadula.
> 
> Come vedi sarebbero da buttare fuori un bel po di teste (giusto per cominciare), ma questa scrematura se siamo fortunati arriverà in un paio d'anni.



Deulofeu è un'ala da far giocare larga. Il suo forte è giocare largo per puntare l'uomo , creare superiorità numerica e sfornare assist.
Una sorta di cuadrado-bis, giusto per intenderci.
Ma largo a destra.
Farlo giocare a sinistra per tagliare verso il centro del campo è tempo perso perchè la porta non la vede e troppo spesso pasticcia.
In 4-2-3-1 a destra potrebbe esser devastante. Gente col cambio di passo come il suo fa sempre comodo.
Ma in mezzo al campo serve ben altra qualità , come in difesa, sulle fasce e in attacco.


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho capito benissimo.
> Volevo solo far intendere che un asino con la grinta di una tigre sempre un somaro rimane.
> Non sarà un mental coach a far decollare questa squadra.



nel calcio come in altri sport contano i numeri. abbiamo perso punti con udinese ( due volte), genoa (partita immonda) passando per pescara ed empoli. queste squadre hanno un tasso tecnico nettamente inferiore al nostro nonostante la nostra squadra del cuore sia partecipata da un branco di pippe. ti ricordo, inoltre, che molte delle vittorie conseguite con altre squadre di pari valore ci ha visto sorridere per un solo gol di scarto. oggi per la lazio una passeggiata di salute. e' il gioco che manca! oggi una lezione dall'allenatore dell'empoli, non so se sono stato sufficientemente chiaro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È successo che prendiamo schiaffi in faccia pure dall'empoli in casa



Dios... dopo i punti buttati contro il Pescare e soprattutto dopo che l'Inter ieri aveva perso, mi aspettavo una partita di quelle che si chiudono nel primo tempo. 

Comunque ho visto ora la sintesi, sembra che abbiamo creato molto. Ma che diamine di rigore ha tirato Suso?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2017)

"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli in casa"


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> nel calcio come in altri sport contano i numeri. abbiamo perso punti con udinese ( due volte), genoa (partita immonda) passando per pescara ed empoli. queste squadre hanno un tasso tecnico nettamente inferiore al nostro nonostante la nostra squadra del cuore sia partecipata da un branco di pippe. ti ricordo, inoltre, che molte delle vittorie conseguite con altre squadre di pari valore ci ha visto sorridere per un solo gol di scarto. oggi per la lazio una passeggiata di salute. e' il gioco che manca! oggi una lezione dall'allenatore dell'empoli, non so se sono stato sufficientemente chiaro.



Per fare gioco servono i piedi.
La lazio in mezzo al campo ha parolo, biglia, savic. Vuoi paragonare questa mediana con la nostra?
Noi abbiamo scarti, riciclati e parametri zero uniti a ragazzini di primi pelo.
E comunque guarda che un grande allenatore non verrebbe mai ad allenare questo milan, ci evitano come la peste . Un pò come fece ancelotti. Ed è anche ovvio che sia cosi vista la rosa immonda. 
Siamo noi attualmente come club e come rosa a non essere da top allenatore. Se poi vorresti cambiare montella col pioli o inzaghi di turno e pensando di svoltare...
Questo milan non puàò fare gioco ma solo tenere il campo dignitosamente, applicarsi e giocarsi le carte(poche) che ha a disposizione.
E cosi accade che ti togli grandi soddisfazioni e vinci contro la juve per due volte ma può accadere benissimo ,e non bisogna scandalizzarsi, di lasciar punti contro le piccole.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Aprile 2017)

Concordo con tutto quello scritto in questo topic ma inneggiare a Mancini, all'esonero di Montella (per quanto alcuni errori commessi siano evidenti) e criticare Donnarumma con tutti i punti che ha portato DA SOLO, mi sembrano veramente assurdità, al limite della follia, in particolare il primo e il terzo punto.


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per fare gioco servono i piedi.
> La lazio in mezzo al campo ha parolo, biglia, savic. Vuoi paragonare questa mediana con la nostra?
> Noi abbiamo scarti, riciclati e parametri zero uniti a ragazzini di primi pelo.
> E comunque guarda che un grande allenatore non verrebbe mai ad allenare questo milan, ci evitano come la peste . Un pò come fece ancelotti. Ed è anche ovvio che sia cosi vista la rosa immonda.
> ...


da oltre 40 anni tifo il milan e non dovrei scandalizzarmi di perdere con l'empoli? ma....


----------



## Tobi (23 Aprile 2017)

è la terza volta che si conferma la mia teoria, dopo Pescara, il derby e oggi. Sosa+Mati non possono giocare insieme. Locatelli o Kucka sono attualmente fondamentali per dare equilibrio e fisicità


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> da oltre 40 anni tifo il milan e non dovrei scandalizzarmi di perdere con l'empoli? ma....



Se riesci a valutare il nostro milan con un pò di distacco devi naturalmente esser incavolato nero (per inciso : lo sono più di te!!!) ma da sesta-settima forza del campionato quale siamo ci sta PURTROPPO di cadere in passi falsi come questo. Non è da milan ma ci sta.
Non è che basta il nome milan per vincere. In campo in mediana avevi tre pecore da chievo, non da milan.
E il risultato è che l'empoli esce da san siro facendo la sua porca figura.
E noi bestemmiamo.


----------



## Crox93 (23 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma a parte, la nuova dirigenza dovrà cambiare TUTTA la rosa. Rimarranno solo pochissimi elementi, che verranno scalati a riserve.
Questo se si vuole un Milan al livello delle big, questo da fare in meno anni possibili.


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se riesci a valutare il nostro milan con un pò di distacco devi naturalmente esser incavolato nero (per inciso : lo sono più di te!!!) ma da sesta-settima forza del campionato quale siamo ci sta PURTROPPO di cadere in passi falsi come questo. Non è da milan ma ci sta.
> Non è che basta il nome milan per vincere. In campo in mediana avevi tre pecore da chievo, non da milan.
> E il risultato è che l'empoli esce da san siro facendo la sua porca figura.
> E noi bestemmiamo.



alcuni giocatori scesi in campo oggi :Strakosha-Wallace-Hoedt- Parolo--Lulic-Lombardi . la panchina:Vargic, Adamonis, Patric, Basta, Bastos, Cardoselli, Javorcic, Luis Alberto, Djordjevic
siamo sicuri che sta accozzaglia sia superiore al mio/nostro milan?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> alcuni giocatori scesi in campo oggi :Strakosha-Wallace-Hoedt- Parolo--Lulic-Lombardi . la panchina:Vargic, Adamonis, Patric, Basta, Bastos, Cardoselli, Javorcic, Luis Alberto, Djordjevic
> siamo sicuri che sta accozzaglia sia superiore al mio/nostro milan?



Hai tirato fuori i più sfigati.
La lazio non è questa. La lazio è de vrij che è uno dei centrali più forti in assoluto, bravissimo in impostazione, la lazio è parolo - biglia- savic in mediana, la lazio è keita e felipe andreson dietro immobile. 
A tutti questi ottimi calciatori si aggiungono altri dal buon rendimento.
Ah, il tanto bistrattato parolo ( qua sul sito si fa spesso ironia su questo calciatore) nel milan sarebbe titolare inamovibile.
Corre come un matto, cuce e si sa inserire. 
Io dico che la lazio oggi ha più armi del nostro milan. 
Ma il nostro milan è figlio del mercato condiviso.


----------



## Crox93 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai tirato fuori i più sfigati.
> La lazio non è questa. La lazio è de vrij che è uno dei centrali più forti in assoluto, bravissimo in impostazione, la lazio è parolo - biglia- savic in mediana, la lazio è keita e felipe andreson dietro immobile.
> A tutti questi ottimi calciatori si aggiungono altri dal buon rendimento.
> Ah, il tanto bistrattato parolo ( qua sul sito si fa spesso ironia su questo calciatore) nel milan sarebbe titolare inamovibile.
> ...



Concordo.
La Lazio ha un difensore che noi ci sogniamo, un centrocampo che ci mangia in testa (come quasi tutti quelli in Serie A) e in attacco ha soprattutto Immobile che mi fa schifo ma vale 10 Bacca.
Vale già questo per esserci superiori


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai tirato fuori i più sfigati.
> La lazio non è questa. La lazio è de vrij che è uno dei centrali più forti in assoluto, bravissimo in impostazione, la lazio è parolo - biglia- savic in mediana, la lazio è keita e felipe andreson dietro immobile.
> A tutti questi ottimi calciatori si aggiungono altri dal buon rendimento.
> Ah, il tanto bistrattato parolo ( qua sul sito si fa spesso ironia su questo calciatore) nel milan sarebbe titolare inamovibile.
> ...



quali sfigati - hanno giocato oggi- cinque undicesimi della squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> quali sfigati - hanno giocato oggi- cinque undicesimi della squadra.



Volevo solo dire che non sono nè i titolari ne i pilastri della squadra.
Se poi hanno giocato oggi vuol dire che la lazio può permettersi anche di fare turn over o forse per batter il palermo basta veramente poco.
Mi rode dire certe cose da milanista ma laddove la juve ha pjanic come mente del centrocampo, il napoli jorginho-hamsik, la roma strootman-de rossi, la lazio biglia, la fiorentina badelj e noi ci presentiamo con sosa.....
ma di che stiamo a parlare? Forse solo l'inter è messa peggio con quel kondgobia a far partire l'azione. 
Son finiti i tempi di pirlo .


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Aprile 2017)

non potete paragonare il milan alla lazio
quello che la lazio sta raccogliendo in quest'ultimo scorcio di campionato sono il risultato di anni di acquisti mirati e programmazione (passando attraverso fallimenti).
fare programmazione vuol dire perdere nel presente (in modo costruttivo ovviamente) costruendo le basi tattiche e tecniche per il futuro 
purtroppo le milanesi non hanno mai sfruttato questo tipo di gestione


----------



## 1972 (23 Aprile 2017)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> non potete paragonare il milan alla lazio
> quello che la lazio sta raccogliendo in quest'ultimo scorcio di campionato sono il risultato di anni di acquisti mirati e programmazione (passando attraverso fallimenti).
> fare programmazione vuol dire perdere nel presente (in modo costruttivo ovviamente) costruendo le basi tattiche e tecniche per il futuro
> purtroppo le milanesi non hanno mai sfruttato questo tipo di gestione


stai scherzando vero? vai sul sito degli aquilotti e dai una sbirciatina ai componenti della prima squadra, ti metti a ridere. parlando con tifosi della lazio, io vivo a roma, questo anno speravano in una salvezza tranquilla specialmente con un allenatore che si trova lì per caso. il milan e' la squadra che tira di meno in porta considerando tutti i campionati del sistema solare e segna meno anche di fiorentina e torino. forse oltre ad avere una squadra di pippe e' da considerare che la guida tecnica non ci sta capendo un ***** ! chi ha dubbi chieda ai tifosi viola. amo troppo questi colori, spero di sbagliarmi......


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Aprile 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> stai scherzando vero? vai sul sito degli aquilotti e dai una sbirciatina ai componenti della prima squadra, ti metti a ridere. parlando con tifosi della lazio, io vivo a roma, questo anno speravano in una salvezza tranquilla specialmente con un allenatore che si trova lì per caso. il milan e' la squadra che tira di meno in porta considerando tutti i campionati del sistema solare e segna meno anche di fiorentina e torino. forse oltre ad avere una squadra di pippe e' da considerare che la guida tecnica non ci sta capendo un ***** ! chi ha dubbi chieda ai tifosi viola. amo troppo questi colori, spero di sbagliarmi......



in tutta onestà sono componenti che stanno facendo il loro dovere, non saranno di prima classe ma la squadra è coordinata e si sta esprimendo in linea con quello che sono le potenzialità della società...i tifosi non possono sapere cosa realmente succede all'interno della società


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

Male male oggi. Abbiamo reagito bene, però contro queste squadre non puoi permetterti di subire due gol e di segnarne solo uno, le devi battere e basta. Persi 3 punti pesantissimi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Aprile 2017)

La qualità è poca. Viviamo di reazioni di orgoglio e questi sono i risultati. Le migliori prestazioni le hanno fatte sempre quando sono andati sotto di un gol.

Donnarumma 6,5 bene
Calabria 5 fuori forma
De sciglio 4,5 scarso
Zapata 5 troppo insicuro
Paletta 5 fuori forma
Sosa 5 assente 
Deulofeu 5,5 non ha colpe ormai tutti hanno capito che è l unico da marcare stretto
Pasalic 4,5 buono nelle partite dove serve fare confusione, male in quelle dove serve creare
Mati 4 n'è carne ne pesce 
Suso 4 non capisco perché dopo niang continuano a non far tirare i rigori a lapa
Lapadula 7 se non gliela passano come fa a segnare?
Ocampos 5 non può fare l ala
Bacca 5,5 meglio di altre volte
Honda 6 forse in un centrocampo così povero si potrebbe provare a usarlo come regista tanto peggio di così.....


----------



## BELOUFA (24 Aprile 2017)

Quando dobbiamo fare la partita non abbiamo ne centrocampo ne un idea offensiva quindi andiamo in difficoltà se non la sblocchiamo su un episodio.
Le analisi post partita sono tutte sbagliate, le occassioni sono arrivate tutte dopo il vantaggio empolese quindi nelle fasi di arrembaggio, ma così è troppo facile creare occasioni quando non si ha nulla da perdere e senza equilibri in campo.

Sullo 0-0 non abbiamo creato nulla (se non due peti da fuori aria), e qui l'allenatore è colpevole, non sappiamo attacre e crare occasioni in situazioni di normalità, il 100% della responsabilità è di Montella (che io stimo, ma si sta bruciando tutta la credibilità) che non sa preparare queste partite e fino a quando non ammetterà l'esistenza del problema (e andrà in tv a dire fregnacce) non potrà mai risolverlo, quindi se non dimostra di risolvere questa enorme lacuna in queste 5 partite MOntella va sostituito perchè non sarà in grado di condurci all'obiettivo prossimo futuro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2017)

Commento solo adesso, troppa delusione davvero... classica partita che ti segna la stagione in positivo o in negativo, il nostro esito è chiaro... Non so se arriveremo sesti non credo che nove punti basterebbero, una cosa è sicura oggi si è capito che non siamo una squadra.


----------



## mistergao (24 Aprile 2017)

Male, male, male. Avevo un cattivo presagio, che puntualmente si è avverato. Sconfitta forse ingiusta, non immeritata. Con ieri si è capito in maniera chiara e netta che in mezzo al campo facciamo pena. Adesso dobbiamo vincere almeno tre delle ultime cinque: non impossibile, ma difficile, dobbiamo tirare fuori le palle.


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Aprile 2017)

Quanta amarezza ieri. Era un match point e lo abbiamo buttato nel cesso. È bastata la sola presenza di Montolivo seduto in panchina per far tornare i fantasmi...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2017)

piaccia o meno, ma da quando Locatelli non gioca, lì in mezzo non si fa filtro manco per sbaglio.
Kucka e Locatelli sono fondamentali per non buttare sta stagione nel ce.sso in queste ultime partite in cui il calendario sarebbe pure a nostro favore.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Aprile 2017)

Dimentichiamoci Empoli e pensiamo al Crotone dove ci vorrà un Milan corsaro con due punte e desideroso di portarsi a casa tre punti preziosi per l'Europa!! Questa squadra fatta da giovani non trova stimoli quando giochiamo con squadre piccole che soprattutto si chiudono maledettamente e naturalmente è sintomo di poca alta qualità!!


----------



## Pit96 (25 Aprile 2017)

Ancora non capisco come abbiamo potuto perdere contro l'Empoli in casa... 
Ora non si può più sbagliare nulla


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ancora non capisco come abbiamo potuto perdere contro l'Empoli in casa...
> Ora non si può più sbagliare nulla



Ora per andare in Europa non vi è dubbio che contro Roma ed Atalanta devi fare punti, tanti punti...minimo 4!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora per andare in Europa non vi è dubbio che contro Roma ed Atalanta devi fare punti, tanti punti...minimo 4!!!



Non è detto, potrebbe bastare vincere con Crotone, Bologna e Cagliari e fare anche solo 1 punto tra Atalanta e Roma.


----------

